# 1st Trip to The Kodokan in Japan ?



## coolmartialartist

Hi this will be my first trip to the Kodokan in Japan. What can I expect there ? 

What hotels are the best on a budget but still has all of the amenities ? 

What restaurants do you recommend in a reasonable price range ? 

What special events can I see for free or admission for a small fee ?

I plan on going to the Kodokan next year and need your advice please ?

This will be a two week trip to Japan. Thank you.


----------



## coolmartialartist

There are 50 views and no one has answered yet


----------



## lklawson

coolmartialartist said:


> There are 50 views and no one has answered yet


Maybe there's a high percentage of english speaking Judoka who read this forum but have not made The Pilgrimage nor have lived in Japan while simultaneously were unsure exactly what the subject "1st Trip to the Kodokan in Japan" might mean.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## coolmartialartist

lklawson said:


> Maybe there's a high percentage of english speaking Judoka who read this forum but have not made The Pilgrimage nor have lived in Japan while simultaneously were unsure exactly what the subject "1st Trip to the Kodokan in Japan" might mean.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Thank you Kirk. 

If anyone has made the pilgrimage please talk about your experience, any advice you can give will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## jks9199

You might look in the Ninjutsu forums; they have some detailed advice about traveling to Japan there, as I recall.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

One of my biggest quips of advice I can give when going to Japan is do not expect things to be cheap!  Cheap and Japan usually do not go together.  Now, having said that if you can find an older hotel you may get a better price but do not expect all the amenities.  Food, training, hotel and airfare will all be expensive but... you should be able to manage probably in the range from $3,500 to $4,500.  If you know someone else going and can room with them then you will both save money.  Likewise if you know someone there who can board you up you will save some money.  It is expensive but on every level worth it!


----------



## coolmartialartist

jks9199 said:


> You might look in the Ninjutsu forums; they have some detailed advice about traveling to Japan there, as I recall.



Can you post the link please ?


----------



## coolmartialartist

Brian R. VanCise said:


> One of my biggest quips of advice I can give when going to Japan is do not expect things to be cheap!  Cheap and Japan usually do not go together.  Now, having said that if you can find an older hotel you may get a better price but do not expect all the amenities.  Food, training, hotel and airfare will all be expensive but... you should be able to manage probably in the range from $3,500 to $4,500.  If you know someone else going and can room with them then you will both save money.  Likewise if you know someone there who can board you up you will save some money.  It is expensive but on every level worth it!



This is one of the reasons why I am asking what can be done to save money ? 

The martial art center that I belong to only has three of us and we are thinking of joining up with a bigger judo club making the trip to Japan.

This is one option we are looking into since this is a very small judo club.


----------



## David43515

Okay, I live about as far north as you can get and still be in Japan. I`m not familiar with the neighborhoods in Tokyo, so my advice will be general.

Resturants in Japan are range in price, but food is expensive by western standards. (We import 61% of our food, can`t be helped.) Your best bet for a short stay will be convenience stores _(kombini)_ or super markets (_supa_)with large sections of ready-to-eat bentos. If you want a hot meal most neighborhoods will have small diners (_shokudo_) that specialize in curry, Ramen, or some other dish. Anywhere there`s a train station you should be able to find a few bakeries (_panya_)with a huge variety of rolls and sandwiches at a good price.

If you need to take the train or the subway, figure out the fairs by looking at the map on the wall above the ticket machines. If you`re going several places, it may be cheaper to goto the window and buy a one-day pass, (_Ichi nichi ken_) if they have them in Tokyo. It may be just a Hokkaido thing, I `m not sure.

The Uenoyama Koen (Uenoyama park) is huge, with several museums, street performers, and a famous zoo. Most of the things there are free or low cost. Akihabara is a neighborhood known for cosplay and street performers so there would be lots to see for free just walking around.

I`ll try to think of some other things.


----------



## David43515

Most Japanese supermarkets sell ready to eat meals, salads, and side dishes that are made in the store fresh that day. By 7:00 or 8:00 pm they begin discounting whatever is left 20-50% so it all sells out by the end of the day. Some (but by no means all) convenience stores discount like that too. So if your room has a mini-fridge or you`re careful about what you buy, you can get dinner and the next day`s breakfast on the cheap.


----------



## David43515

I can`t believe I`m gonna say this.

I don`t know how you feel about porn, but one of my old karate teachers used to say that he could trade old porn magazines to the doormen at Japanese bars and drink free all evening. Japan has a law that none of the images sold here can show genitalia, so I guess foreign porno mags and DVDs are pretty highly saught after.

Man, I hope my bishop doesn`t see this.


----------



## David43515

Have you looked at the Kodukan`s website yet? As I recall it talks alot about the facilities. Maybe there`s some kind of a contact section where they could reccomend nearby hotels. Who know`s, they may even have temporary dorm space you can use.


----------



## jks9199

coolmartialartist said:


> Can you post the link please ?


If you check the following areas on MartialTalk, you may find information to help you.

*Ninjutsu  - Traditional Ryu Discussions*

*Ninjutsu  - General Discussion* 

*Japanese  Culture and History*


----------



## coolmartialartist

Thank you David for some of the useful information and Jks, Thank you for the links. 

The Kodokan has some information but not very specific information.

I am kind of nervous about going to Japan as this is a completely different culture. This is not like a trip to Europe. 

I am trying to learn some of the japanese language one year ahead of the trip. Who knows I may fall in love with Japan.


----------



## coolmartialartist

This would be one of the cool sights to see in Japan. 

http://www.ripleyattractions.com/international-locations/tokyo-japan/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Cool things to see while you are there and since you will be in Tokyo.


Shrine to the 47 Ronin = must see
Tsujiki = fish market
Imperial Palace Garden
Budokan = Kyudo, Budo Taijutsu, Karate, Kendo, etc., etc. all under one roof
Roppongi = night life
and more.

There is a lot to do in Tokyo but not very much that is cheap!


----------



## jks9199

Have you contacted the Japanese Embassy?  The embassies are often quite helpful to tourists preparing to travel.


----------



## coolmartialartist

As it gets closer to the time of the trip, I will be contacting the japanese embassy for special events and free things to do while in Japan. Maybe I should e-mail them now then follow up again next summer ?

The budokon is a good idea unfortunately the website is completely in japanese with no english information to read. 

I am contacting the kodokan website tomorrow for more advice and will follow up again as it gets closer for the time to make the trip to Japan.


----------



## David43515

I asked a friend who lives closer to Tokyo than I do. Here`s her reply....


For eating, I recommend they take the Oedo line (there`s a station near the Kodokan, I believe) to Shinjuku for eating. Tons of cheap _izakaya_ there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Or ramen shops, karaoke, pubs, gaijin,  etc.)
The kodokan is near Tokyo Dome, too. There is an amusement park area there, with rides and shops and restaurants, but I don`t know the pricess of anything there.

The Sakura Group is a group-housing/hostel company. They provide housing for many gaijin teachers in Tokyo. It`s pretty damn cheap, may have shared bathrooms. Check out the site. It`s in Asakusa (famous for the gate with the giant red lantern)! Website below.
Anyway, if this stuffs not what they`re looking for, let me know. The encyclopedia of Japan (aka husband) will know more than I do. (I`m using limited knowledge and the web  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


http://www.tokyo-dome.co.jp/e/ (You can read the JP version, too, I`m sure!)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunkyo,_Tokyo#Train_stations (stations near the kodokan)
http://www.sakura-hostel.co.jp/index.php


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Both Shinjuku and Asakusa are great places to eat!!!


----------



## David43515

Here`s another email from my friend Katherine down near Tokyo.

Cho, let me know how cheap is _cheap_. Jiro knows some places all over, from YMCA`s to hostels to others. But the price varies. I can send site links if you prefer. How far away are they willing to stay? (Train travel budget?) He knows some places, but they would be wise not to leave their belongings behind. 
Let me know their budget (daily-food,travel, plus eating). 
The _kodokan_ is in the Suidobashi area, near Jimbocho (great Eng. bookstore there!). Jiro`s university is around there, and he says there are many nice and cheap places to eat. (Poor uni students  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.)

Oh wait, Jiro re-found this place (went as a uni student): 
http://gourmet.livedoor.com/restaurant/93/

And he just went nuts about remembering this curry place:
http://gourmet.livedoor.com/restaurant/4145/
http://suidobashi.blog29.fc2.com/blog-entry-164.html
[He says if they`re up to the task, the can jumbo-size their curry. He says, "The jumbo is _really_ jumbo! I`m too old to eat that much now!"

If you can give us an idea of your budget or what kinds of places you want to stay, I`m sure we can find some info for you.


----------



## coolmartialartist

What would be considered reasonable by Japanese standards for American tourists staying at a hotel, reasonable meal prices at restaurants ?

The hotel has to be comfortable with a hot shower, good service and free breakfasts in the morning. 

Sharing the bathroom would be uncomfortable since we are men.

The budget would be $100. a day or less for 2 weeks in a hotel if that is realistic.

About $20. a day ( $10.00 each for lunch and dinner )

Tell your friends I said thank you for their help and thank you David for your help too as well making some good posts.


----------



## David43515

I`ve got no idea what prices are like in Tokyo because it`s a two hour flight south of here. But here in Hokkaido you could do the budget you suggested.  A small 'pension' hotel would have all that, except free breakfast. That`s really a western thing. Most places will have breakfast available, but not for free.

Prices really depend on the dollar/yen exchange rate when you come.When I arrived 5 years ago a US dollar was worth around 120-125 yen. Last year it fell as low as 83 yen to the dollar. Today it`s 89.24 yen to the dollar. Figure on spending at least 5,000 yen per day on a CHEAP hotel. Probably closer to 7,000-7,500 for comfortable in Tokyo. If you don`t eat extravigantly 1,500-2000 yen per day on food.

Ask your travel agent about 'pension hotels' which are basically bed and breakfast places. Or 'business hotels' which cater to businessmen (big suprise), or maybe a 'weekly mansion', basically a small hotel room you rent for slightly longer stays. They`re comfortable no-frills places.Most places you`d have a private shower and toilet. They may have a public or common bath for you to soak in, but likely they`ll have a small tub in your room.

As for not wanting to share a bathroom `cause you`re all guys.....that would make it easier in my experience. Think back to the locker room at the gym. It not like you`re all going to need to use everything at the same time anyway.


----------



## Bruno@MT

coolmartialartist said:


> Sharing the bathroom would be uncomfortable since we are men.



Why would this be more uncomfortable because we are men?
If anything, men are generally less likely to have any issues with nudity in front of other men. Most locker rooms for men I know are 1 big room, with 1 big shower area. People usually walk around naked on their way to / from the showers.

Usually it's the women's locker rooms that have provisions for showering / dressing separately.


----------



## coolmartialartist

Because if two hotel rooms are shared by one bathroom. The issue is not nudity but theft.

The things we buy while in Japan could easily get stolen by other people staying at the hotel.

Every man enjoys a long hot shower. Someone may take too long holding us up and we have to follow the kodokan schedule missing a hot shower for that day. 

That is not going to be very comfortable in the summer heat of Japan not to mention it is good manners to keep yourself clean and well groomed.


----------



## jks9199

coolmartialartist said:


> Because if two hotel rooms are shared by one bathroom. The issue is not nudity but theft.
> 
> The things we buy while in Japan could easily get stolen by other people staying at the hotel.
> 
> Every man enjoys a long hot shower. Someone may take too long holding us up and we have to follow the kodokan schedule missing a hot shower for that day.
> 
> That is not going to be very comfortable in the summer heat of Japan not to mention it is good manners to keep yourself clean and well groomed.


I respectfully suggest you may benefit from some time studying Japanese culture before your trip.  While your hotel will not be exclusively Japanese... I suspect that the very low crime rate in Japan is likely to carry over.  I suspect that a "shared bathroom" won't include shared doorways like in adjoining rooms that can become a suite; it's more likely to be down the hall along the lines of a college dorm.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

jks9199 said:


> I respectfully suggest you may benefit from some time studying Japanese culture before your trip.  While your hotel will not be exclusively Japanese... I suspect that the very low crime rate in Japan is likely to carry over.  I suspect that a "shared bathroom" won't include shared doorways like in adjoining rooms that can become a suite; it's more likely to be down the hall along the lines of a college dorm.



I think this is more the case.  Also just set some ground rules with your friends about showers and you should be okay.  I understand the training regimen because when we would travel from Tokyo to Noda and then back some day's it was from the early morning till way late at night that we would get home.  So making sure everyone is on the same page is important.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Theft really was not my major concern when in Japan.  More of my concerns were getting to training via the right train lines, timing on getting there.  Training in other places and making those times, etc.  I understood that everything would cost and came prepared for that eventuality.  Also make sure you keep some money back so that when you exit you have enough money to pay all the appropriate fees, plus buses or taxis, etc.


----------



## Necro

i spent last summer - well 3 weeks in tokyo so here's what i learned:

hotelwise there are some expensive ones (i was there with 2 friends so who have stable jobs) so we first stayed in keizo plaza which was relatively cheap considering it was a 4-5 star hotel (we were on the 32nd floor!) at roughly 70 euros a night, after they left after two weeks i went to a cheaper hotel in shinjuku which was around 30e a night but still was good.

i HIGHLY suggest anyone visiting gets one of those travel passes, as they also allow you to use them on most subways cutting travel costs down SEVERELY.

and if your into anime/manga be warned you can be wandering around akihabara for hours on end as a lot of stores are in side alleys.

altho i'm not sure what style it was i saw a dojo at nikko too.

if you don't speak japanese ramen places a godsend as a lot of them have these auotmats where u just put in the money and select your meal.


----------



## David43515

jks9199 said:


> I respectfully suggest you may benefit from some time studying Japanese culture before your trip. While your hotel will not be exclusively Japanese... I suspect that the very low crime rate in Japan is likely to carry over. I suspect that a "shared bathroom" won't include shared doorways like in adjoining rooms that can become a suite; it's more likely to be down the hall along the lines of a college dorm.


 

Yeah, sharing a common bath usually means there`s one large one that is available for guests who want to soak. Most of the time your room would have it`s own toilet and shower that you won`t be sharing with anyone unless you get lucky with some girl you meet walking around Akihabara.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

FYI on my trip in 2004 I roughly spent $4,500 and that was including airfare but not a hotel as we stayed with a friend.  I imagine you will be spending more.


----------



## David43515

Iasked an author I know who lived in Tokyo for a long time and trained regularly at the Kodokan. Here`s a link to some of his favorite places listed on his website. Many of the resturaunts and hotels are a little pricey, but many are quite reasonable. Some of the names have a link to the site of the hotel or resturaunt as well.



Hi CF, my favs on my website here:

http://www.barryeisler.com/photo_places.php


----------

